# 50’s Les Paul



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This ad is BS - please beware. You don't find this on a Les Paul Standard


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Somethings not right...price, and "bran new" but both pickups have been swapped?
Other tells look pretty real to me.
Could be a legit guitar but flake seller. If it was near me Id check it out.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Diablo said:


> Somethings not right...price, and "bran new" but both pickups have been swapped?
> Other tells look pretty real to me.
> Could be a legit guitar but flake seller. If it was near me Id check it out.


There's nothing to check out. Tell me a guy who can't spell can take pictures of his guitar without a spec of dust on them?


----------



## Jam-Lin (Mar 9, 2019)

The photos on this site look awfully familiar. Not the same guitar, but same layout and type of image...









2020 Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's Flame Top Lefty ~ Bourbon Burst - G-Brat’s Guitars


2020 Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's Flame Top Lefty ~ Bourbon Burst




gbratsguitars.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> There's nothing to check out. Tell me a guy who can't spell can take pictures of his guitar without a spec of dust on them?


in fairness, I see lousy/lazy spelling in guitar ads all the time. I have bought guitars from them as well. most musicians are flakes. Not all are crooks.
this guy could be a flake or a crook, he might not. the only "hard evidence" really is the price.
the back cover is something i could see a weirdo changing since its just 3 screws. If he changed the pups as he says, then thats a breeze. Heck I once put a Hemi badge on my durango that didnt have a Hemi just cuz it looked cool and I liked the tv commercial "...that thing got a Hemi?".


----------

